# P.nyerreri holding



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi folks

finally one of my P.nyerreri female is holding
should i remove the male and other nyerreri now?
or let the fry hatch first?

the male is very aggressive and violent now... he keeps attacking other nyerreris.
i have 5 nyerreri in my breeding tank.

thanks


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

How big is this tank? Really you should isolate the female if she is being harassed. If not she may spit anyway, or possibly be killed.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hi chester

thanks for advice
i took out the angry male and put him in my 422 display tank with the malawi males. now he is fighting with the zebra obq male inside there....lolz
the other 3 P.nyerreri which are not aggressive, i am not sure male or females, i leave it with the holding female in the 2ft breeder tank.

i will update if the fry survive


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

You are going to need a bigger breeding tank even if they are not aggressive right now...


----------

